# Best I/H/E for my 2003 350Z. BEST Gains??



## louissilva21 (Oct 22, 2019)

Please help new to this world....


----------



## Runegod (Oct 17, 2019)

Any magnaflow headers and exhaust would be good as well as a cold air intake (if you dont have turbo) or if you want something cheaper buy a 2.5 inch pipe from advance auto and have it bent and put on at an muffler shop all together minus headers would be $250


----------

